# What do you track guys think of SMG VS. Stick?



## 330iGT (Feb 1, 2003)

I've heard countless reviews about SMG, but those are from people that are pretty much street-only guys. 
What can you guys comment on the topic? Worth it over stick? Needs another generation?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I've yet to hear a track guy :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: about it.

I know I'd love it in a track car.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

SMG is great on the track. The double clutch downshifts with matched revs are simply awesome:thumbup: :thumbup:  

Its also great on the street and in stop-and-go traffic, although the only time I use auto mode is if I'm on the phone.


----------



## 330iGT (Feb 1, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *SMG is great on the track. The double clutch downshifts with matched revs are simply awesome:thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Its also great on the street and in stop-and-go traffic, although the only time I use auto mode is if I'm on the phone. *


If you had the choice, would you go back to stick? Is there any advantage(s) in your eyes that the stick has over the SMG?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

330iGT said:


> *If you had the choice, would you go back to stick? Is there any advantage(s) in your eyes that the stick has over the SMG? *


I'm happy with my choice and I'd make the same choice again. Only regret is my hard earned heel and toe downshifting skills are getting rusty. But I've taken up a new challenge with SMG, left foot braking...a good way to tame the understeer and keep the car balanced in corners.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Only regret is my hard earned heel and toe downshifting skills are getting rusty.*


It's like riding a bike...don't worry about it.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I think the basic issues for manual drivers are car control and speed. Which system (of stick, SMG) gives you more control or more speed. My guess is that SMG is faster, but does it give equal control that a stick/clutch combination does?


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*SMG vs. Stick*

I drove the M3 SMG for two days at Watkins Glen last year and it was a tremendous asset, but I'm no race car driver. I spoke with Boris Said about the M3 for an upcoming interview in Bimmer magazine, and he said he prefers the SMG over the manual. He said when he first drove the SMG, he thought he would prefer the manual gearbox, but after driving it he liked the SMG version better. That seems to be the concensus among the professionals. I remember Auberlen making a similar comment last year.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I've never driven SMG :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If I have the choice, I'd get one of each.

Part of the allure for a mechanically operated clutch for me is just the daily challenge of actually having to execute shifts properly yourself. It's a small part of the fun of owning a manual, besides the obvious performance advantages over a torque-converter'ed auto.

I compare the two system to having sex in bed with a gorgeous woman, but different positions. The manual is like having to be on top, there's a lot of work but it gives you a certain satisfaction of being on top...Not necessarily more enjoyable per se, but some people may enjoy the sensation of being in control. SMG is like being on the bottom...You just sit there and rock with the motion. Not nearly as much work, but you get the same amount of enjoyment and frees up your hands to keep on the steering wheel at all times. :thumbup:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *...
> I compare the two system to having sex in bed with a gorgeous woman, but different positions. The manual is like having to be on top, there's a lot of work but it gives you a certain satisfaction of being on top...Not necessarily more enjoyable per se, but some people may enjoy the sensation of being in control. SMG is like being on the bottom...You just sit there and rock with the motion. Not nearly as much work, but you get the same amount of enjoyment and frees up your hands to keep on the steering wheel at all times. :thumbup: *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Good analogy!


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Is it not possible to have both in one car? like switches between real manual and SMG modes? that would be cool! 

--Andrew


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

SMG is awesome! I drove JIO's car at S6 and WOW. The upshifts are a little harsh, but every single dowshift was perfect, seemless. SMG makes it very easy to downshift deeper into the chicane. :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Good analogy! *


Wanna hear my analogy for the comparison between manuals and autos?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Wanna hear my analogy for the comparison between manuals and autos?  *


 :rofl: I do! :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

HACK, you're a sick pup... but I'm :rofl: !


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Wanna hear my analogy for the comparison between manuals and autos?  *


Does it start with the letter "D"? :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *Does it start with the letter "D"? :eeps: *


Ends with "o", and rhymes with Frodo? 

Yep, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Ends with "o", and rhymes with Frodo?
> 
> Yep, that pretty much sums it up. *


Does that mean, following this analogy, anyone who drove step and refused to drive stick could be considered a lesbian?


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Ends with "o", and rhymes with Frodo?
> *


Why are you guys talking about extinct birds? 

--Andre


----------

